# Crochet top, unusual and very pretty



## Loistec

http://www.stranamam.ru/post/8201210/

Russian, no instructions, just chart


----------



## quiltdaze37

how pretty thank you!!!!...


----------



## btibbs70

great eye for color AND creative crochet technique. TNX for posting.


----------



## Loistec

I have been fascinated with short rows in knitting, and this caught my eye on pinterest! It looks like short rows, but the effect is achieved with different stitches. Love it!

Here is a link to a crochet symbol chart:

http://dabblesandbabbles.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Crochet-Symbols-Chart1.pdf


----------



## willi66

Amazing


----------



## Mireillebc

It is beautiful. But not experimented enough to follow that chart.


----------



## Daisybel

Beautiful! Keeping it for when I have some time off work so I can concentrate properly. Thank you!


----------



## Lucille103

Loistec said:


> I have been fascinated with short rows in knitting, and this caught my eye on pinterest! It looks like short rows, but the effect is achieved with different stitches. Love it!
> 
> Here is a link to a crochet symbol chart:
> 
> http://dabblesandbabbles.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Crochet-Symbols-Chart1.pdf


Pretty top and Thank you so much for that Chart! that will be very useful.


----------



## roseknit

It's beautiful


----------



## MLyle

Love this! Thank You! But does anyone know how to get the chart in a readable size?


----------



## Daisybel

MLyle said:


> Love this! Thank You! But does anyone know how to get the chart in a readable size?


I intend to print it off and enlarge it. My home printer does that but I think a lot of commercial ones do it too and it shouldn't cost anything much for a couple of copies.


----------



## redmini

This is a pattern from the Vogue Knitting Crochet Issue 2014.

Here is the link on Ravlery: 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/21-ballet-neck-tee

I think whoever posted it on the Russian site is probably violating some copyright law. If you want the full directions, you could probably find the issue out there somewhere. It just came out in the beginning of summer.


----------



## MLyle

Thanks! I only opened it with Preview and enlarging it just made fuzz. Tried again with Photoshop, and was able to get a clearer print!


----------



## maryannn

That would be a challenge. Very pretty.


----------



## lona

So pretty,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## randiejg

Ooooooh. How lovely. I might actually attempt something like this. I think my teenaged granddaughters would wear it.


----------



## BSG

Thanks for finding this. 
Barbara



redmini said:


> This is a pattern from the Vogue Knitting Crochet Issue 2014.
> 
> Here is the link on Ravlery:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/21-ballet-neck-tee
> 
> I think whoever posted it on the Russian site is probably violating some copyright law. If you want the full directions, you could probably find the issue out there somewhere. It just came out in the beginning of summer.


----------



## Loistec

redmini said:


> This is a pattern from the Vogue Knitting Crochet Issue 2014.
> 
> Here is the link on Ravlery:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/21-ballet-neck-tee
> 
> I think whoever posted it on the Russian site is probably violating some copyright law. If you want the full directions, you could probably find the issue out there somewhere. It just came out in the beginning of summer.


Well of course its on Ravelry! Guess I will have to purchase the magazine, thanks to redmini for sharing this info!


----------



## breeze075

Really pretty!


----------



## hellokittyangel

What a fascinating top. I may just attempt it. Thanks.


----------



## TawnyaFletcher

Saved it on Ravelry. Future stashbusting project. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Daisy Cottage Designs

That is very pretty!


----------



## Catladysher

Would love to tackle this one...Have to find a copy of this issue...or else try the graph...


----------

